# Freezing fresh ginger root



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know an easy way to freeze fresh ginger root? I would like to make ginger tea.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

You can just put the root directly into the freezer.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

GB said:


> You can just put the root directly into the freezer.


Could I peel before freezing?


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

You could although my guess is that it would be better if you did not. the skin will help prevent it from drying out.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2009)

Peel. 
Cut into useable pieces.  
Seal in a plastic bag.  
Place in the freezer.
Done.


OR 

Do steps one and two then place in a container covered with dry sherry and refrigerate.  

Lasts forever either way.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 29, 2009)

You could, but not necessary. Depends on how you want to use it beyond tea; I would think that it doesn't need to be peeled for tea, unless the skin leaves a bitter taste. You could slice it, and take out just what you need.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Peel.
> Cut into useable pieces.
> Seal in a plastic bag.
> Place in the freezer.
> Done.


 
Thanks Andy, in that case I might grate the whole root first, lay them between pieces of plastic wrap then put them into plastic bags. That would be easy when making tea. 

Thanks for the tips everyone..


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

If you are going to use it grated when you make tea then grating it beforehand will actually cause you more more. It can be grated straight from the freezer without even peeling it. Just stick the whole root in the freezer and when you want grated ginger just pull the root out and grate it (still frozen) then put the remaining amount back in the freezer.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

GB said:


> If you are going to use it grated when you make tea then grating it beforehand will actually cause you more more. It can be grated straight from the freezer without even peeling it. Just stick the whole root in the freezer and when you want grated ginger just pull the root out and grate it (still frozen) then put the remaining amount back in the freezer.


 
I did it like that before but always peeled it. I didn't know that you could eat the skin to be honest.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I never would have thought you could either. Grated, you won't even notice it.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

GB said:


> Yeah I never would have thought you could either. Grated, you won't even notice it.


 
Do I have to grate it for making tea, why not slice it thinly?


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

yes for tea I would think you would just want to slice it thin and steep in the water. There is no need to peel it in that case either since you won't be eating the ginger, just drinking the liquid. The skin will not impart any flavor itself.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, I actually meant to say 'do I have to grate it' (not peel it).


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2009)

I freeze ginger and garlic all the time.

If you are going to grate it, you need to do that when frozen, since when they thaw they have a very different texture than when fresh.

I'd just thaw an appropriately sized knob of ginger and smash it with my knife and use that for tea.


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually always have some in the freezer. I do ginger root and garlic. Here is what I do. I simply place it in the food processor with a bit of water to make a paste sort of. I put it into an ice tray and place into the freezer (the water make it freeze and stay intact) and after that I pop then out and place in a plastic bag and freeze until needed.

I made a post about it several months ago here it is: 
http://themiddleeasterncook.blogspot.com/2009/04/mahluta-corbasi.html


----------

